# ORA-12560: TNS:protocol adapter error



## vijayr113 (May 17, 2009)

Hi,
I am working in oracle sql*plus.
Whenever I login to the oracle database in other machine I get
'ORA-12560: TNS: protocol adapter error'.

In sql prompt
SQL> conn wbseb/[email protected]
wbseb/wbseb is user name and password of the database present in the other machine
zcc.com is the entry that i provided in tnsnames.ora file

The entry of tnsnames.ora looks like this
ZCC.COM =
(DESCRIPTION =
(ADDRESS_LIST =
(ADDRESS = (PROTOCOL = TCP)(HOST = 192.168.0.3)(PORT = 1521))
)
(CONNECT_DATA =
(SERVER = DEDICATED)
(SERVICE_NAME = zccwbseb)
)
)
I can ping the other machine (192.168.0.3) from my machine. So there is no problem in the network.
How I solve this error?
Pls guide me.


----------



## jdodson29 (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm new to Oracle, but I did some research on your problem and found a couple of sites that might help you if you haven't already got this fixed by now. This site stated that you might need to explicitly give the SID value in your connection string. http://www.cryer.co.uk/brian/oracle/ORA12560.htm This site is on the CodeSmith site and has a screenshot of the TNS connection string with the SID value. http://community.codesmithtools.com/blogs/blake/archive/2008/11/04/tips-amp-tricks-connecting-to-an-oracle-schema-with-codesmith.aspx.

I hope this helps you out.


----------

